# Rising Damp in 3 year old apartment



## Hillsalt (18 Sep 2008)

Tenants just moved out of an apartment I bought 3 years ago. During the 3 years, I never had reason to visit the property as the tenants  paid rent on time. Upon departure, I was shocked to see rising damp in all the rooms. 


It is a ground floor (over basement carpark) unit. There is what I believe to be rising damp on all the walls (except the wall which is joined to another apartment). The apartment was built in 2005.

Where do I go from here? 

Is the builder responsible ? How is rising damp permanently eradicated?


----------



## ClubMan (18 Sep 2008)

Is the management company responsible for such issues?
Does _Homebond _cover apartment developments such as this?
Have you had it professionally surveyed yet?


----------



## Hillsalt (18 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Is the management company responsible for such issues?
> Does _Homebond _cover apartment developments such as this?
> Have you had it professionally surveyed yet?



The management company is responsibe for what happens outside the front door of the apartment. 

I haven't had it surveyed yet - I only discovered the problem today. 

I figured I'd get the opinions of the _askaboutmoney_ brigade before I lifted the phone to a solicitor or engineer.

.


----------



## wishing (20 Sep 2008)

it seems to me that it could be management problem because finished level outside is not required level below dpc which is 150mm seeing as it dosent affect adjoining wall


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Sep 2008)

A professional survey would be in your best interests before proceeding. 

Could it possibly be a lack of ventilation/condensation doing the damage rather than rising damp.  Perhaps the tenants did not open windows etc. because of work commitments/security worries because of ground floor.  Perhaps they were they also drying clothes without venting the apartment.


----------



## Simeon (20 Sep 2008)

I think Sueellen has hit it right. Perhaps the tenants had stuff lined up against the walls. Cold walls would condensate in such a situation. Lack of ventilation etc. Are the affected walls outside walls? If so, check if the ground outside is above the DPC. Or if a new pavement/cobblelock/flowerbed etc has been installed.


----------



## mark71 (22 Sep 2008)

As has been said you might be lucky and just have condensation.Had this problem in one of my rooms when the tenents moved out as well.They were drying clothes on the rads and keeping the window closed.This caused blackness to form on the walls a good wash down and repaint making sure it's well ventilated in the future and all was fine.


----------



## Moneypit (2 Oct 2008)

I have this problem also although with a 10 year old apartment, it's also over a basement carpark and I initially thought it might have been rising damp, I spoke to a very helpful damp specialist over the phone who said it was highly unlikely to be rising damp as it never rises more than 3 foot.  He said he would almost guarantee the problem to be caused by human condensation and lack of ventilation and actually there is no proper air vent in the room we have the problem in, just a crappy small vent in the window itself.  I bought a dehumidifer a few weeks ago and have asked the tenant to use this as often as she can in order to try and dry out the place, I'm hoping this might do the trick.  So, maybe buy yourself a dehumidifer first (I got mine in powercity for €140 approx).


----------



## Stupid Boy (4 Oct 2008)

This would certainly not be a management issue, I would get a report from an independant surveyor, stating that no proper ventilation is present and this is in turn creating the damp.

This would be an inherent defect and as such the developer / builder would be liable.

There is a defect period on all new builds so i'd get that report posted to off to the developer / builder ASAP in order to have them attend.


----------

